
 Keystroke Logging Software - wglb
http://www.livescience.com/12906-police-chief-teaches-parents-hack-kids-facebook-accounts.html
======
wglb
In which the police chief recommends that parents put keyloggers on their
kid's computers.

For parents of clever children, that might give them ideas, and the parents
computers might be targets of a reverse favor.

